# Statistik als Diagramm?



## Mew (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo, liebe Gemeinde!

Ich würde gerne meine gespeicherten Daten in der Datenbank Statistisch auswerten. Am Besten als Balkendiagramm, wie auf: http://ts-kostenlos.de/index.php?site=counter_stats

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich anfangen soll?


----------



## SimonErich (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo @Mew

naja das ist ja eigentlich ganz einfach.

Nehmen wir mal an die maximale Länge der Balken soll 100 px sein.

Nun schauen wir in der DB alle Einträge an und finden heraus, dass der Größte Wert 50 ist.

Naja, jetzt kommt logik und Mathematik ins Spiel 

Mit der Formel: Maximale Länge/Größter Wert bekommen wir ein Einheitsmaß.
In unserem Beispiel wäre das: 100 / 50 = 2.

Nun wissen wir wie viele Pixel eins dieser Eintragseinheiten hat.

Und nun können wir jeweils den Wert, den wir haben mit den Einträgen multiplizieren.

30 * 2 = 60 px
40 * 2 = 80 px
...


Wir stellen wir nun das ganze dar ? 
Naja wenn wir wissen wie viel Pixel dieser gesamte Balken hat (haben wir zwei Zeilen weiter oben ausgerechnet) müssen wir nur noch den Balken darstellen.
Das können wir mit einem div, einem Bild, ... machen 

Willst du allerdings eine etwas komplexere Statistik haben, dann musst du dir wohl im Manual die Grafikfunktionen ansehen, wobei du aber dort auch oben beschriebenes Prinzip brauchst.



Grüße Simon


----------



## splasch (31. Mai 2008)

Wenn du die Zahlen der Auswerung hast dann kanste mittel gd Bilobiteck die Balken darstellen lassen. Im Tuorials bereich sind dazu einige Beispiele.

Mfg Splasch


----------



## SimonErich (31. Mai 2008)

splasch hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du die Zahlen der Auswerung hast dann kanste mittel gd Bilobiteck die Balken darstellen lassen.



@splasch Ja eh, aber in der Beispiel Seite, die er uns gezeigt hat ist es ganz einfach mit gezogenen Bilder gemacht, wie ich es oben geschrieben hab und solange es so einfach ist, geht das auch gut


----------



## splasch (31. Mai 2008)

Glaubs was die Gd macht? Die erstellt Bilder und ja es ist einfach. Dazu brauchste nichtmal die Pixelanzahl berechnen allen der Prozentsatz reicht aus um es nacher als Balken Grafik darstellen zu lassen.

Wie lang und hoch der balken bei 100% sein soll kann man sich im grunde ausuchen.
Die Rechteck option hilft da schon weiter.

Dann will ich mal nicht so sein Hier mal meine Klasse zur Balken erstellung.
Bei der werden die Prozentzahl auch gleich mit in den Balken reingeschrieben

```
<?php

class Balken {
	
private $Anz='0';
private $Hintergrundfarbe="117, 117, 117";
private $Vfarbe_r="0";
private $Vfarbe_g="0";
private $Vfarbe_b="255";

private $Text_farbe="255, 255, 255";

public function Balken($Anz){
	$this->Anz=$Anz;
	}
public function Farbe($Farbe){
	
	$Farbe=explode(",",$Farbe);
	$this->Vfarbe_r=$Farbe[0]; // R
	$this->Vfarbe_g=$Farbe[1]; // G
	$this->Vfarbe_b=$Farbe[2]; // B
	
	}

public function Erzeuge(){
	$Text_farbe="255";
	ob_start();
	header ("Content-type: image/png");
	$im = @ImageCreate (102, 13)  // Bild erstellen in Pixel grösse Breite/Höhe
      or die ("Kann keinen neuen GD-Bild-Stream erzeugen");
    $Hintergrundfarbe = ImageColorAllocate ($im, 117, 117, 117); // setzt gesamtes Bild auf die Farbe R,G,B
	$Vordergrundfarbe = ImageColorAllocate ($im, $this->Vfarbe_r, $this->Vfarbe_g, $this->Vfarbe_b); // setzt gesamtes Bild auf die Farbe R,G,B  
	$Text_farbe = ImageColorAllocate ($im,255, 255, 255); //Schriftfarbe
	imagefilledrectangle($im, 1, 1, $this->Anz, 11, $Vordergrundfarbe); // (Startposition) x horenzental,y (größe)x,y,Füllfarbe (Erzeugt Rechteck)
	ImageString ($im, 2, 45, -1, $this->Anz."%", $Text_farbe); // Schriftgrösse,x,y,text,farbe
	
	ImagePNG ($im); // Direkte Ausgabe
	ImageDestroy($im); // Speicher wieder freigeben
	ob_end_flush();
	}
	
	
}// Klassen ende
```

Aufrufen tut man das ganze dann so in etwa

```
if ($Farbe=="V") $Farbe="128,64,0";

$Bild= new Balken(100); // Wert für die Prozentzahl angeben
$Bild->Farbe($Farbe); // Vordergrundfarbe setzen
$Bild->Erzeuge();// Ausgabe
```

Und die Bild ausgabe kanste dann ganz normal über Html machen. 
Bsp. <img src="Balken.php?F=V">


Mfg Splasch


----------



## Jacka (31. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Es gibt noch andere Javascript / Flash Bibliotheken die man mit PHP "betreiben" kann:
http://www.amcharts.com/
http://www.fusioncharts.com/free/LiveDemos.asp

Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

@Splasch, natürlich kann man es auch mit der GD machen, aber sinnvoll ist es nicht.
Wenn es z.B. 3D Balken werden sollen, dann sind fertige Grafiken wesentlich einfacher.
Ausserdem müssten durch die GD generierte Balken bei jedem Seitenaufruf neu generiert werden, da ja auch die Besucherzahl vom aktuellen Tag angezeigt wird und sich somit noch ändert.
Dadurch hätte man den Nachteil dass zum einen der Server unnötig belastet wird, und zum anderen wird unnötiger Trafic verursacht.
Eine statische Grafik, die einfach nur entsprechend gestreckt wird, braucht auch nur einmal übertragen werden.
Und genau diesen Weg geht o.g. Seite auch.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## splasch (31. Mai 2008)

> Ausserdem müssten durch die GD generierte Balken bei jedem Seitenaufruf neu generiert werden, da ja auch die Besucherzahl vom aktuellen Tag angezeigt wird und sich somit noch ändert.
> Dadurch hätte man den Nachteil dass zum einen der Server unnötig belastet wird, und zum anderen wird unnötiger Trafic verursacht.



Da muß ich dir Wiedersprechen man kann genau so Bild-Datein erzeugen und diese dann Anzeigen lassen.Somit ist es nicht nötig jedes mal den Balken zu erzeugen.Soviel zum angeblichen Nachteil.

Das mit den Strecken der Bilder ist ein Pfuschlösung und geht nur in bestimmten Rahmen gut.

3D Balkengrafik kanste genauso mit einer Gd erstellen. Auch wenn es für den Anfang aufwendiger erscheint wird es sich später lohnen.Ist sowie bei der OO die ist auch aufwendiger aber lohnt sich später eben.

Bsp zur datei erzeugung:
ImagePNG($im, Dateiname.png');

Nähere infos darüber unter:
http://at2.php.net/manual/de/function.imagepng.php

Mfg Splasch


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. Mai 2008)

splasch hat gesagt.:


> Da muß ich dir wiedersprechen man kann genau so Bild-Datein erzeugen und diese dann anzeigen lassen.Somit ist es nicht nötig jedes mal den Balken zu erzeugen.Soviel zum angeblichen Nachteil.


Natürlich kann man die Bilder auch zwischenspeichern. Das ist dann aber auch nur ein typischer Kompromiss zwischen Berechnungszeit und benötigtem Speicher (in diesem Fall Speicher auf der Festplatte). Man gewinnt also Zeit, braucht aber dafür mehr Speicherplatz. Abgesehen davon: um das (wenn auch nur einmalige) Generieren der Bilder kommt man nicht drumrum. Von der nötigen Übertragung jedes einzelnen Bildes ganz zu schweigen.



splasch hat gesagt.:


> Das mit den strecken der Bilder ist ein pfusch lösung […]


Gut, dass man verschiedener Meinung sein darf. Ich fände deine Variante jedenfalls weniger vorteilhaft (Pfusch wollte ich jetzt aus Höflichkeit nicht schreiben).

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## splasch (31. Mai 2008)

> Natürlich kann man die Bilder auch zwischenspeichern. Das ist dann aber auch nur ein typischer Kompromiss zwischen Berechnungszeit und benötigtem Speicher (in diesem Fall Speicher auf der Festplatte). Man gewinnt also Zeit, braucht aber dafür mehr Speicherplatz. Abgesehen davon: um das (wenn auch nur einmalige) Generieren der Bilder kommt man nicht drumrum.



Ob du nun die Bilder vorher per Ftp hochläds oder Dynamisch erzeugst wird nix am verbrauchten Speicher ändern.(in dem fall wird der Speicherplatzverbrauch gleich groß sein).
Das einmal eine kurze Berechnung Zeit in Anspruch genohmen wird kann man den Server doch zumuten.Schließlich braucht der Client auch beim strecken Rechenleistung und das jedes mal. Wobei beim Dynamisch erzeugten Bild nur 1 mal die Brechnung statt findet.



> Von der nötigen Übertragung jedes einzelnen Bildes ganz zu schweigen.



Wer sagt dann das man leuter einzelbilder machen muß? Man kann das genauso in 1 Bild zusammenfassen.

Mfg Splasch


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. Mai 2008)

splasch hat gesagt.:


> Ob du nun die Bilder vorher per Ftp hochläds oder Dynamisch erzeugst wird nix am verbrauchten Speicher ändern.(in dem fall wird der Speicherplatzverbrauch gleich groß sein).


Dein Ansatz war, auf die Skalierung im Browser zu verzichten. Das heißt, dass für jeden anzuzeigenden Balken ein Bild erzeugt werden muss. Jetzt sprichst du davon, dass nur ein einziges Bild erzeugt wird. Wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Mai 2008)

splasch hat gesagt.:


> Da muß ich dir Wiedersprechen man kann genau so Bild-Datein erzeugen und diese dann Anzeigen lassen.Somit ist es nicht nötig jedes mal den Balken zu erzeugen.Soviel zum angeblichen Nachteil.


Dann erzähle mir mal wie Du einen mit der GD generierten Balken in der Breite verändern willst ohne ihn neu zu generieren. 

Wenn ich mir die Statistik so ansehe komme ich bei der max. täglichen Besucherzahl (752) darauf, dass sich die Grafik im Schnitt alle ca. 1,9 Minuten in der Breite ändert.
Die per GD generierte Grafik müsste also, egal ob sie nun temporär ausgegeben oder gespeichert wird, alle 1,9 Minuten (bzw. 752 mal pro Tag) erneuert und neu übertragen werden.

Natürlich kann man mit der GD auch viel mehr machen als nur einen schnöden Balken.
Aber einen Balken mit z.B. Farbverlauf hat man mit Photoshop (oder was auch immer) schneller realisiert als man ein entsprechendes PHP Script geschrieben hat.
Den fertigen Balken (braucht nur 1px breit sein) streckt man dann oder reiht in entprechend oft aneinander.
Ich sehe da kein Problem, auch nicht in der Qualität.

Ausserdem sei auch erwähnt dass serverlastige Scripte i.d.R. nicht gerne von den Webhostern gesehen werden.
Da der Balken auch mit einer statischen Grafik realisiert werden kann, könnte es also bei der GD-Variante evtl. schon Ärger geben.

OO = OOP (objektorientierte Programmierung)?
Da vergleichst Du nun aber Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## splasch (31. Mai 2008)

> Bild erzeugt werden muss. Jetzt sprichst du davon, dass nur ein einziges Bild erzeugt wird. Wie soll ich mir das vorstellen



Wenn man ein Bild mit mehren Balken erzeugen will.Dann kann man das mit hilfe der Gd angeben.

Anfang wählt man die Gesamtgröße des Bildes aus. Je nachdem wievele Balken man darin unter bringen will. Um es jetzt einfach zu machen nutz man den Rechteck befehl dort gibt man die eckpunkte an.(Anfang ,endpunkt unsw.) Danach wieder holt man den vorgang nur das man die Punkte unterhalb des ersten Rechteck Platziert. So fährt man das ganze fort jenach dem wieviel Balken man am Schluß haben will. Die Balken bzw(Rechtecke) kann man dann je nach Prozentzahl mit einer anderen Farben füllen.

Daraus ensteht dann ein Großes Bild mit mehren Balken die Unterschiedlich gefühlt sind.

Die gepostet Klasse war ja auch nur ein Ansatz dazu was man alles damit machen kann.
Oder soll ich jeden gleich immer alles vor Scripten. Sollte ja nur eine Hilfestellung sein und kein mach mir mal ein Script nach meinen Vorstellungen.

Mfg Splasch


----------



## Mew (31. Mai 2008)

puhh ich danke euch allen erste einmal also soll ich es am besten so machen wie du es gesagt hast SimonErich?


----------



## splasch (31. Mai 2008)

> Den fertigen Balken (braucht nur 1px breit sein) streckt man dann oder reiht in entprechend oft aneinander.
> Ich sehe da kein Problem, auch nicht in der Qualität



Also das will ich schon Sehen das du mit 1 px Bild einen Farbverlauf machen kannst.Dazu sind schon einige mehr Pixel notwendig 



> OO = OOP (objektorientierte Programmierung)?
> Da vergleichst Du nun aber Äpfel mit Birnen.



OO = Obejekt Orentierung
OOP= Obejekt Orentierte Programmierung

Die feinen aber kleinen Unterschiede machen es meisten aus.Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen Du Stellst Äpfel gleich mit Brinen.

Mfg Splasch


----------



## SimonErich (31. Mai 2008)

Ach kommt. Streitet euch nicht. Ich denke wir reden aneinander vorbei.

@splasch der eine Pixel ist auf die Breite bezogen nicht auf die Höhe. Somit ist das Bild klein und sehr schnell geladen und kann ja als Hintergrundgrafik in einem Div eingebunden werden oder einfach in die Breite gezogen werden.

Wie gesagt ist dein Lösungsansatz natürlich nicht falsch, aber der Server hat weniger damit zu kämpfen, wenn er einfach nur die Zahlen ausrechnet und HTML den Browser und HTML die restliche Arbeit machen lässt, die sie ohnehin machen und zwar die breitenwerte nehmen und diese anzeigen.

Bei deiner Lösung muss jedesmal die GD Lib arbeiten und die ist nicht so schnell.
Ausserdem musst du genau wie bei meiner Lösung auch einen Einheitswert finden. Du nimmst halt den Prozentsatz.


@Mew. Ist dir meine Erklärung klar ? 
Dann versuch es einfach mal und sonst melde dich nochmal


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. Mai 2008)

splasch hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man ein Bild mit mehren Balken erzeugen will.Dann kann man das mit hilfe der Gd angeben.


Davon ist hier aber nicht die Rede. Abgesehen davon braucht man so immer noch mehr Speicherplatz als mit der Skalierungs-Methode. Und man muss immer noch für jedes darzustellende Diagramm ein separates Bild generieren.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Mew (31. Mai 2008)

@SimonErich also ich habe z.B. Heute: 50 Besucher und eine Grafik die 1px hoch und 1px breit ist. Jetzt muss ich die 50/100 = 0,5
Jetzt muss ich die 1px * die 0,5 nehmen oder?


----------



## SimonErich (31. Mai 2008)

@Mew
Nicht ganz.
Stell dir einfach mal vor wie dein Balken aussehen soll.
Dann mach mal ein Bild davon in irgendeinem Programm.
Das Prinzip, welches wir hier verwenden, beruht darauf, dass wir einfach diesen Balken in der Breite strecken. 
In der Höhe bleibt er immer gleich. (Ist ja bei einem Diagramm auch nicht anders)
Die 1px, von denen wir gesprochen haben, beziehen sich auf die Breite des Balkens.
Eigentlich könntest du ihn auch in der Breite belassen, wie du es willst nur ist es ohnehin egal, da dieser wieder gestreckt wird.
Und ein Bild mit den Maßen 23 x 1(Höhe x Breite) px ist kleiner als ein Bild mit den Maßen 23 x 150 px  und auch somit schneller geladen.


Der rest ist im Prinzip nur logisches Denken.
Ich mach es mal mit einem einfachen Beispiel.
Wenn ich weiß, dass 10 Äpfel 20 € kosten (teuere Äpfel  ), dann kann ich ausrechnen wie viel ein Apfel kostet (20/10 = 2).
Wenn ich weiß wie viel 1 Apfel kostet, kann ich auch leicht ausrechnen wie viel 4 Äpfel kosten. (4 * EinApfel = 4 * 2 = 8 €)

Das mit den Balken ist im Prinzip nichts anderes.

Den Preis für die 10 Äpfel bestimmen wir selbst, denn das ist dann der Längste Balken und wie lang der sein soll, bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## Mew (1. Juni 2008)

aso ok ich nehme einfach mal als balken dieses bild: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/polls/bar3.gif

(hier rechts in der Umfrage der blaue Balken)

jetzt habe ich z.B. heute 20 besucher und gestern 80. Jetzt will ich diese beiden Tage mit einem balken darstellen.

Jetzt muss ich die 20 besucher durch 100 teilen oder? und die 80 auch oder?

Also: Heute (20): (imgage größe: ?)
        Gestern(80) (image Größe: ?)


----------



## SimonErich (1. Juni 2008)

Wenn die Länge deines Balkens maximal 100 % sein soll, dann ja.


Genau so funktioniert es. Wie gesagt Mathematik.

Grüße SimonErich


----------



## Mairhofer (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
wie hier schon ausführlich beschrieben wurde, ist das verwenden von GD für jedes Bild wirklich ein totaler Overkill. Mal davon abgesehen, das es auf dem Server eine Load erzeugt diese Bilder zu generieren, so kommt hinzu das jedes Bild vom User abgerufen werden muss. Das erinnert mich an diese Webdesigns die aus 200 Bildern generiert werden und man beim Aufruf der Seite genau sieht, wann wieder ein Bild fertig geladen wurde.
Im Gegensatz dazu ist die 1 Bild version schon deutlich besser, aber ich würde gerne noch eine andere, schnellere und einfachere Methode nennen: pures CSS!
Man hat zwar keine schönen 3D Bilder, aber es geht bei Statistiken ja nicht um die Schönheit der Balken sondern um die Zahlen.
Beispiel (der "Basic Bar Graph", der Rest ist mit Bildern)
http://applestooranges.com/blog/post/css-for-bar-graphs/?id=55
Live Examples:
http://applestooranges.com/goodies/css-for-bar-graphs/

Die Mathematik dazu ist dort nicht erklärt, man macht es da nur mit Prozentwerten, also einfache Prozentrechnungen.

Gruss


----------



## Mew (1. Juni 2008)

SimonErich hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die Länge deines Balkens maximal 100 % sein soll, dann ja.
> 
> 
> Genau so funktioniert es. Wie gesagt Mathematik.
> ...



ja aba wenn ich 20/100 rechne habe ich 5 also 5px? und bei 80/100 habe ich 1,... dann ist der doch mehr pixel breiter bei 20 besuchern. das kann doch garnicht sein wie macht man das richtig?


----------



## Gumbo (1. Juni 2008)

Mew hat gesagt.:


> ja aba wenn ich 20/100 rechne habe ich 5 also 5px? und bei 80/100 habe ich 1,... dann ist der doch mehr pixel breiter bei 20 besuchern. das kann doch garnicht sein wie macht man das richtig?


Das ist auch nicht richtig. 20/100 ergibt 0,2 und 80/100 ergibt 0,8.


----------



## Mairhofer (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eben etwas kleines zusammengeschrieben mit der CSS Methode die ich genannt habe.
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter


```
<?php
/**
 * Beispieldaten generieren
 * $woche ist ein Array und soll die Besucheranzahl einer Woche darstellen
 */
FOR($i = 1; $i <= 7; $i++) {
    $woche[$i] = rand(0, 1000);
}
// Ausgabe mit der puren CSS Metode
?>
<html>
<head>
    <style type="text/css">
        .graph {
            position: relative; /* IE is dumb */
            width: 300px;
            border: 1px solid #B1D632;
            padding: 2px;
        }
        .graph .bar {
            display: block;
            position: relative;
            border: 1px solid #FFF;
            background: #B1D632;
            text-align: right;
            color: #333;
            height: 1em;
            line-height: 1em;
        }
    </style>
</head>
<body>
    <div class="graph">
<?php
    // Ermitteln des Tages mit den meisten Besuchern. Dieser Tag ist 100%
    $maxVisitors = max($woche);
    FOREACH($woche AS $besucherAmTag) {
        $value = round(100 / $maxVisitors * $besucherAmTag);
        echo '<strong class="bar" style="width: '.$value.'%;">'.$besucherAmTag.'</strong>';
    }
?>
    </div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## SimonErich (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo @Mairhofer

Unsere beiden Techniken sind sich eh sehr ähnlich.
Man könnte auch beide kombinieren, so könnte man bei meiner Berechnung statt einem Bild einfach ein <div> nehmen und dieses färben.
...


----------



## Mew (2. Juni 2008)

Also:


```
mysql_connect="...";

$sql = "SELECT * from tabelle ";
```
Wie kann ich hier eingeben, dass alle einträge von gestern, dann vorgestern usw. bis 7 tage zurück jeweils einzeln angezeigt wird? Oder muss man das woanders einstellen?

und dann muss hier unsere obie rechnung hin oder?


----------



## SimonErich (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo @Mew

Naja ich denke mal du hast irgendwo in dieser Tabelle auch das Datum des Eintrags gespeichert.
(Am besten speicherst du es mit einem Zeitstempel, also time(), dann ist das noch einfacher)
Und nun kannst du einfach ein WHERE an das Statement dran hängen bzw. dann mit LIMIT eingrenzen.

Genau und daran kannst du dann unsere Funktion packen.
Ich weiß nicht wie viel Ahnung du von mysql hast, aber hier dürfte dann MAX

Grüße SimonErich


----------



## Mew (2. Juni 2008)

geht das auch so? Also für alle einträge von gestern?


```
$yesterday = date("Y-m-d", strtotime('-1 day'));  

$query = mysql_query("SELECT DISTINCT `IP`
                       FROM `counter`
                       WHERE `Zeit` LIKE '" . $yesterday . "%'");
$on = mysql_num_rows($query); 
echo $on;
```


----------



## SimonErich (2. Juni 2008)

Hi Mew

Hast du es schon versucht.
Ja ich denke schon, wenn du das Datumsformat so gespeichert hast


----------



## pommesone (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne den oben genannten Code:

```
<?php
/**
 * Beispieldaten generieren
 * $woche ist ein Array und soll die Besucheranzahl einer Woche darstellen
 */
FOR($i = 1; $i <= 7; $i++) {
    $woche[$i] = rand(0, 1000);
}
// Ausgabe mit der puren CSS Metode
?>
<html>
<head>
    <style type="text/css">
        .graph {
            position: relative; /* IE is dumb */
            width: 300px;
            border: 1px solid #B1D632;
            padding: 2px;
        }
        .graph .bar {
            display: block;
            position: relative;
            border: 1px solid #FFF;
            background: #B1D632;
            text-align: right;
            color: #333;
            height: 1em;
            line-height: 1em;
        }
    </style>
</head>
<body>
    <div class="graph">
<?php
    // Ermitteln des Tages mit den meisten Besuchern. Dieser Tag ist 100%
    $maxVisitors = max($woche);
    FOREACH($woche AS $besucherAmTag) {
        $value = round(100 / $maxVisitors * $besucherAmTag);
        echo '<strong class="bar" style="width: '.$value.'%;">'.$besucherAmTag.'</strong>';
    }
?>
    </div>
</body>
</html>
```
verwenden.
Allerdings möchte ich folgendes auswerten lassen.
Bei der Registrierung hat man die Möglichkeit auszuwählen, von wo man kommt.
Das wird nebst den Daten in der Datenbank gespeichert.
Im Adminbereich wird nun angezeigt, wieviel sich insgesamt angemeldet haben, von wem Sie gekommen sind (Google, Yahoo etc. etc.) und wieviel jeweils über Google etc. gekommen sind.
Nun würde ich gerne Prozentual anzeigen lassen wieviel von Google etc. gekommen sind.

Hätte mir bitte jemand dazu einen Tip ?

Gruß
Pommesone


----------

